
Peer-to-peer car insurance – do you want to cover your neighbor? - TimurBidzhiev
Hey guys, I&#x27;m paying $182&#x2F;m for my new car insurance. What about you? The main question is, would you choose P2P car insurance with up to 60% cash back? Right now, the market is over-regulated, but what if there was an option to be protected by your neighbors instead of a middle man?
======
bradknowles
It’s called “Mutual Insurance”. It’s been around for many years. E.g., Mutual
of Omaha.

------
kuiper0x2
How do you deal with fraud?

~~~
TimurBidzhiev
We can start with new cars.

